# Inventory Blowout! Everything Must Go!



## CEM Store (Dec 26, 2012)

​
*December 27th - 31st the entire store will be marked down 20%!  We are selling out of our inventory fast before the New Year so stock up now!​**

INVENTORY BLOWOUT!​*​​

*while supplies last
*going fast so hurry!​

CEM


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 26, 2012)

the fake sales are hilarious now


----------



## independent (Dec 26, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the fake sales are hilarious now



I agree but at least cem sells legit products.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 26, 2012)

Tonight at midnight cst it begins.....as in there is no sale right now but tonight at midnight cst there will be 20% off!


----------



## blergs. (Dec 26, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I agree but at least cem sells legit products.



Yep I havent had an issue with them over the years and when ever its more than 10% off, its still a sale to me. 
Mind you my fav's are the roaller coaster sales and the hour sale I have seen before.
but 20% is still nicer then nothing or like 10%.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 27, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> ​
> *December 27th - 31st the entire store will be marked down 20%!  We are selling out of our inventory fast before the New Year so stock up now!​**
> 
> INVENTORY BLOWOUT!​*​​
> ...


Going on now! Click above and stock up before it's gone!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 27, 2012)

Stock is flying out the door. Get there before it's gone!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 27, 2012)

Hurry!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2012)

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 29, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.


That's ^^ a 10% code!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 30, 2012)

cem store said:


> *december 27th - 31st the entire store will be marked down 20%!  We are selling out of our inventory fast before the new year so stock up now!​**
> 
> inventory blowout!​*​​
> 
> ...


+


cem store said:


> follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.


=

winning!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 30, 2012)

Go to the store. Take a look around. If you see something you like, put it in the cart. Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 31, 2012)

Last Day!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 31, 2012)

This sale ends tonight at midnight cst.


----------

